# Green house Idea



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

So, i have this single-car carport frame that was given to me......For the last couple years it has served as a cafe, a ticket booth, and a DJ booth. Now it is about to take on the role of a makeshift Green House......

Anybody try this before?

Im going to attempt to "frame" in a door by drilling holes in some 2x4's and the frame then bolt them together.......im going to look up some greenhouse supply companies for plastic and such....


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Anchor it down. We had a micro-burst come through and ours was intstantly "floating" about four feet off the ground. One of the strangest things I ever saw. Then all the leg sections came apart and it collapsed in a heap. Wish I'd have had a video camera going! A bunch of the supporting elements got bent up when it came back down and it ruined the frame.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Good story! I have already had visions of the same thing floating in my head......I was thinking of running two small diameter cables over the top and anchoring them down real good with some 2 ft steel stakes...


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got a frame that I'm converting.However I'm NOT using plastic. I live in an area with high winds so I'm going to the clear or frosted corregated panels. 

And also Anchor that puppy down. High wind areas like mine with disappear with a building in a heartbeat if it's not well anchored down.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Another idea on a smaller scale I read in Back Woodsman, a guy collected old framed windows that were sitting curb side on trash day and built plywood boxes to mount them on. Claimed he had a nice little income stream selling them.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have been collecting windows and storm doors to build our greenhouse. I think we have enough all we really need now is time. With the time changing it is dark by the time we get home from work and all the animals taken care of. I would much rather go to work in the dark and come home to light.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Clarice said:


> We have been collecting windows and storm doors to build our greenhouse. I think we have enough all we really need now is time. With the time changing it is dark by the time we get home from work and all the animals taken care of. I would much rather go to work in the dark and come home to light.


I collect windows for greenhouses as well!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

We too got several glass sliders by the curb, but the local re story also has tons of them cheap.. I want to build either a cold frame or a green house.. not sure which.. of course i don't have a clue what I'm doing so back to the net!! show me a picture and i can build it..

This look simple.. but i think a small green house would give more goodies and here in E TX might grow good things 10 months out of the year if no all year...

http://knol.google.com/k/how-to-build-a-cold-frame#


----------

